# Deleting Texts



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I was going to hi-jack another thread with this question but that it might be rude.

I don't get that people find it strange that their spouse deletes texts. If my spouse was cheating, and texting an OM, then I would want to see the texts, but I wouldn't really question them being deleted.

The way I use my phone is I pretty much delete every discussion I have. I have an Iphone and I just find it so much easier to remove old conversations (a day or so).

Why does anyone keep old discussions on their phone?

Maybe it is just the Iphone and how it shows you conversations, rather than individual texts.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it depends on the phone. Mine is kind of a pain to delete and it does not hold individual discussions but just lists all texts. Maybe there is a way to fix that, don't know. I don't know what to do with half the functions on the phone. I just liked it


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

My phone doesn't thread conversations. I can go through and delete them individually or all at once. It's a pain so I don't do it often. I'm not big on texting anyhow.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I save mine then go through and delete them. I guess I keep them so that I can go back and see what they are responding too, in case I lose track. 

I don't get how my husband doesn't ever save outgoing texts. He says that they automatically delete, but I don't even know how to change that setting. He does have some incoming ones. But he also deletes his internet history before he shuts down the computer EVERY.SINGLE.NIGHT. Kind of suspicious. But it is whatever. 

And I always ask myself the question, when I'm suspicious and I do snoop (and believe me I have red flags but I'm not proud of my snooping) in facebook, emails, or his phone, that he'd be better this time since he got caught last time. His philosophy on it all is that it doesn't matter to look, you'd find out eventually and you couldn't do anything about it. That's why he doesn't care what I do and he just trusts me. Kind of wacky.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I have my outgoing ones set to delete after 5 days I think, but I can't find the option for incoming. I usually don't delete until the amount slows down the phone (text a lot with a friend while she is sitting with her kids going to bed at night). After the last big dump I try to keep up and delete in mass every couple of days


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I never delete my texts, and neither does my boyfriend (same thing with e-mails). Knowing that about each other, if one of us did suddenly start deleting texts or e-mails, it would be a sure sign that something is up. 

If, of course, you have always deleted texts/e-mails, it wouldn't raise a red flag that you are doing so.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I delete my texts every few days. I have texts coming in from all over the place, and it's a hot mess. My sweetie hardly has any texts at all, and he deletes his. Not a big deal to me. BUT...if there were other red flags, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

My phone came from the factory set to delete all outgoing texts. I had to switch the setting to keep them. I don't text much and every now and then I delete all my text messages. I do this because if my phone was ever lost or stolen I wouldn't want the thief to know all that personal info about me. And I'm not even in a relationship right now. Not trying to hide anything.


----------



## amped (Mar 8, 2011)

from my experience, deleting texts wouldnt be such a problem if it was a uniform delete. In my case she deletes only texts from one person, and that is where I'd say most people start to see it as a major red flag. A clean inbox is nothing to be worried about if its always been that way.


----------



## timscooner (Mar 8, 2011)

According to me deleting texts is very good idea.There would be no problem with our friends and family.I just delete the texts which are not important for me.

Stop My Divorce


----------

